# Help repairing JBL amp



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

check for bad cold soldering near the input connections, this is a pretty common trouble with car amps because of heat cold and vibration there is in a car


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I second looking for COLD SOLDER joints.

You need more than 1 post to place pictures here, so try again to post them.


ED


----------



## --- (Aug 4, 2016)

That was also my first thought, because I just recently had this issue with blower motor resistor. But I just can't see any loose connections there. 

Btw, better pics:
i.imgur.com/MZkiRnq.jpg
i.imgur.com/njnDWp6.jpg


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Hell of a name.:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Inspect all capacitors carefully, -look for leaking on the top cap, or swelling on top, or bulges in the plastic sleeve that could be hiding a leak, or the rubber bottom plug being pushed out. The top disk should be absolutely flat.

Look at the designations for all the components, look for F's, ie F2, F3 etc. Those are fuses.


----------

